# Best stick blender to buy?



## Jillis

I am looking to purchase a stick blender for making soap and lotion. What is the best brand and size to buy?

Also, what type of protective gear for one's face and hands should I buy? 

TIA!

Jill.


----------



## beaglady

As far as stick blenders, it depends what kind they have at the thrift store the day I go. Seriously, I've had a GE & a Braun, both secondhand. The GE worked hard til I dropped it & the mixer part broke. The Braun is nice, but the mixing head isn't removable, so its harder to clean than the removable one.

As far as safety gear, at minimum, rubber dishwashing gloves and safety goggles with sides. I have a rubberized apron I usually wear too,from a butchering supply place.


----------



## song4u

I have 2 brauns which I got at garage sales for a buck apiece. They work fine but as the previous poster said, the head is not removeable.

Pat


----------



## Jillis

Thank you! Now I know what one is, and what might be a good choice!


----------



## goatsnchicks

I have a Gizmo. It has a blender attachment and a beater attachment and a whisk attachment. I love it.


----------



## Gailann Schrader

Buy an inexpensive one. You will burn up a $80 model as quickly as a $9.99 model...

Really.

They are wonderful and sure cut down on the time needed, but REALLY don't spend uber-bucks on one...

They do amazing things for milk/lye mixture. All cream lumps will be GONE.

Good luck and happy yard sale hunting!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I've used nothing but $10 Rivals. Since 1999, I've only had one die on me (I still have 2 others!)

You don't want to keep the SB on all the time. SB for a minute, then turn it off and stir with it by hand for a minute, then turn it on again, repeat.

Definitely goggles or a face shield when working with the lye (and soap batch after you have added the lye solution.)

I work near the sink and immediately rinse any soap/lye splashes that may occur with plenty of WATER.

If you wear a face shield (instead of just goggles), keep that shield pulled as close to your chest as possible so the lye fumes don't get trapped.


----------



## Jillis

Thank you, all!

Next question:

Where does one purchase either the goggles or the full face shield Cyndi mentioned?


----------



## Beltane

I got my goggles at The Home Depot as well as my long gloves.


----------



## Just Me

I wear glasses, so I keep an older pair handy just for soapmaking.


----------



## Patty0315

I just got a 200 watt stick blender at wally world for 20.00 lots more power than my 10.00 one.


Patty


----------



## kesoaps

City Boy had a super fancy one that I took over. Wish I could recall the name. Lasted quite some time; longer than the cheap ones. Plus, it came in two parts so I could remove the bottom half for washing.

Molinex! That was it...

Anyway, years down the road I finally burned up the motor, but had burned a few other cheaper motors up as well (and my expensive one had gone to work with me and been used on countless batches.) 

I guess it depends on just how much soapmaking you're going to be doing, and whether you want to be able to take them apart for cleaning (I think it's nicer that way.) For most folks the $20 models work just fine.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

face shields and goggles and gloves...your local hardware store. or home depot. or DIY store. 

Face shields tend to be near chainsaws, btw. goggles...there is usually an aisle with "protective clothing" somewhere near the power tools.


----------



## Beeman

Go in the paint section of Wal-Mart. They sell a small paint mixer that goes on a drill for about $2, works as good or better than a stick blender.


----------



## kesoaps

I've got a squirrel from the paint store...takes a lot longer for me to get soap to trace with that than the stick blender, but it certainly works better for extra large batches.


----------



## cmharris6002

I use a Waring commercial Quik Stik immersion blender. It stays cool and can do large btches of soap and lotion.

Christy


----------

